# Nancy went *POP* just kidding actually



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well Nancy did kid, a beautiful and alive and healthy 6 day early baby boy! At 11:40pm 3-21-14.​


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww sweet!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice job Nancy!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute kid! What is that around him & what is it for?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how cute! congrats!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the congrats, I'm just glad he came out okay.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

nancy d said:


> What a cute kid! What is that around him & what is it for?


I'm not sure if I interpreted the question correctly but are you talking about the sweater? It still gets to low 30's here at night.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the little cutie


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations! :-D


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

What a cutie! Congratulations


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Cutie pie!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> I'm not sure if I interpreted the question correctly but are you talking about the sweater? It still gets to low 30's here at night.


 :help: I must not have had my glasses on. It really blends in well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

nancy d said:


> :help: I must not have had my glasses on. It really blends in well.


Lol IKR, I have thought a couple times that he wiggled out of it. It was the only one I had that was small enough though, that sweater is an XXsmall.


----------

